# [SOLVED] Xbox 360 Disconnects from Live every 10 min.



## KING Julien (Jun 18, 2012)

I've searched the internet far and wide, and no one seems to have my EXACT problem. Okay here's the deal. I have a Xbox 360 that drops my connection from Xbox Live around every 10 minutes like clockwork. This problem only happens when I'm at my mom and step-dad's house. When I'm back at school, everything works A-Okay, no drops, no disconnects, nothing. It's really confusing because everything in my step-dad's house works great with the internet, except my Xbox 360. Here's the kicker too, I have a PS3 Slim that works like a champ on my step-dad's network. I'm never disconnected from PSN unless I want to be, and half the time it's hard to do that, because my PS3 will always auto re-connect. My biggest question is this. How come PSN on my PS3 works flawless, and Live on Xbox 360 works like a cripple for me? 

[Some Facts]


Internet guy just brought me an Ethernet cable to run from the modem straight to the Xbox, still disconnects every ten minutes
Have tried 2 different routers on the network, problem still occurs.
Forwarded all the necessary ports: 53 UDP TCP 88 TCP, & 3074 UDP TCP for the Xbox's IP. Problem still occurs every 10 minutes
Have 3 different wireless adapters for the Xbox: Netgear WNCE2001, Madcatz, and internet bridging with Macbook Pro, still disconnected every 10 min.
Problem only happened after the major dashboard update from Microsoft. Before then Xbox worked flawless everywhere.
Using a Comtrend Modem 5621t (I don't have access to the settings)
Xbox Live works like it should back at my apartment, with the same router (Netgear WNR1000 V2)
Every other computer, tablet, iPhone, and PS3 works great!
Xbox is about 10 feet from router (closer than anything else).
I've tried manual IP and Google's public DNS in the Xbox network settings, still disconnects every 10 min.
I've turn on and off WMM and UPnP everything. Still disconnects every 10 min.
In my 10 minutes of gaming time, Call of Duty and other games work great 3 to 4 bars in COD. fast ping, can find a game quick.
I've posted some links to help you help me. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Xbox 360 Disconnects from Live every 10 min.*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

First off why are you showing us Pingtest and Speedtest data that is over 300mi and 100mi away from your location? The farther away the hard it is to read your data. When using the two website's let them choose the server.

Also this may be a software problem. Unless you have any parent locks and passwords on your router your Xbox may have installed the update incorrectly.

When did you get this new update? Do you have any mods/hacks installed on your Xbox?


----------



## KING Julien (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Xbox 360 Disconnects from Live every 10 min.*

Thank you for the welcome, but
did you even look to see where I'm at? I'm in northwest Mississippi, if you didn't know, Mississippi is a very rural state. The closest big city is Jackson, MS, then Memphis, which is 3 hours away, and I did let the server pick. But back to the topic, I have a 100% stock system. And like I said above I've tried it from modem to console, with no luck. I choose this server. It is literally the closest one to me.


----------



## KING Julien (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Xbox 360 Disconnects from Live every 10 min.*

Great news, my problem has been solved. I asked my internet provider to replace my modem, and they gave me a brand new router and modem in one, and today I played CO-OP in Saints Row the 3rd for almost 3 hours today with no interruption! YES!!!! I don't know what problem the old modem had with my Xbox, but I'm sure glad this is fixed. Thank you Masterchief for your time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Xbox 360 Disconnects from Live every 10 min.*

No problem! Im glad it's working now!

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] by using the thread tools.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No problem! Im glad it's working now!
> 
> Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] by using the thread tools.


Marked as [Solved] for the user 

I have also closed the thread.

Should the problem re-occur, or you wish to add something, just send me a PM and I'll reopen the thread.

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------

